# activating a new tivo



## semaj3000 (May 8, 2010)

Are you able to activate a tivo (and sell it) without ever opening the box? 
ie sold it and added the lifetime tivo service on to it?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

semaj3000 said:


> Are you able to activate a tivo (and sell it) without ever opening the box?
> ie sold it and added the lifetime tivo service on to it?


Yes, just make sure you get the TSN correct and the TiVo shows up in your TiVo account.


----------



## semaj3000 (May 8, 2010)

When the next person turns it on and plugs it in do they need to contact me or anyone else to get it to work since it has never contacted tivo yet?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

semaj3000 said:


> When the next person turns it on and plugs it in do they need to contact me or anyone else to get it to work since it has never contacted tivo yet?


No, the TiVo will just work just fine, *BUT* the new owner (after setting up the TiVo on his/her own zip code) should than xfer the TiVo into his own TiVo account, new or existing. Calling TiVo is the only way to do that xfer.


----------



## semaj3000 (May 8, 2010)

I activated one online, after a few hours it said activated, now it reverted back to the please wait 24 hours to complete order. But it still says activated a couple of days ago in the activation date column.


----------



## semaj3000 (May 8, 2010)

That was strange but after i plugged the device in and turned it on the purchase said it went through. either way all is well.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

semaj3000 said:


> I activated one online, after a few hours it said activated, now it reverted back to the please wait 24 hours to complete order. But it still says activated a couple of days ago in the activation date column.


That just part of TiVos charge clearing system, takes 1 or two days and i don't know why as say Amazon.com will ship to me within an hour or so of placing an order, Your TiVo is fully activated within 10 minutes or so after making the charge so TiVos charging delay should not affect you..


----------

